# July '05 MINI Sales Report



## FDMeloan (Jan 17, 2005)

MINI had a great July as sales were up 40.5% when compared to July, 2004. YTD sales for the first 7 months of 2005 were also up 25.6% when compared to the same 7 months of 2004.

Please note that I report only United States sales.


----------

